# .17 HMR recomendations



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am looking to pick up a .17 HMR mainly for plinking purposes, maybe some rabbit\squirrel control. I would prefer a bolt action, but haven't done any research into it, anyone care to suggest one over another, or any that I should steer clear of?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Savage and Marlin are both good options. Of course, I prefer Savage.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a savage and love mine.


----------



## squeaks130 (Oct 6, 2007)

My choice would be savage. I have had one for a couple years now and I love it. My buddy used to have a marlin, he shot mine and litterly the next day traded it off on a savage, another nice thing about the savage is the accutrigger. These guns are awesome for plinking and shooting varmits. Have fun with it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a Czec American. Great gun. Very high quality.

http://www.cz-usa.com/products/view/455-american/


----------

